# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Trail camera pics

## rob270

Cheers Rob

----------


## JayColli

I'm on my mobile right now so I can't really tell what that critter in the first pic is. Maybe a cat or some sort of quoll?

----------


## rob270

Hi Jay, it is a large feral cat.

----------

